# Log splitter advice



## misterfish (12 Oct 2010)

Has anybody any experience/recommendations for a log splitter?

We have a couple of woodburning stoves and also piles of felled timber that is only suitable for burning.

Now before anybody suggests the 'get an axe, get wedges' type solution, we're too old for that. What we're looking for is some sort of powered (most probably electric) machine that can cope with reasonable sized logs in a reasonable length of time at a reasonable price.

Misterfish


----------



## bugbear (12 Oct 2010)

Never seen a 'leccy one.

At the Royal Norfolk Show this year there were several hydraulic splitters with lawn mower size/style engines.

There were also several powered by external hydraulics, suitable for tractor mounting, but then it is an agricultural show where some visitors already own (several!) tractors.

Edit; googling reveals lots of electric ones.

BugBear


----------



## misterfish (12 Oct 2010)

Yes - seems the leccy motor drives a hydraulic pump that does the work. I see that Axminster do a 5 ton version that looks like a Scheppach from its colouring = there's even a leisurly video if it in action. I have seen other similar kit specified at 7 ton along with some horror problems of failure and lack of aftersales support. The good thing about Axminster is their customer service and support.

It's all well and good to see the sales videos but it would be nice to have actual real usage feedback.

Misterfish


----------



## bugbear (12 Oct 2010)

misterfish":5rv12g80 said:


> Yes - seems the leccy motor drives a hydraulic pump that does the work. I see that Axminster do a 5 ton version that looks like a Scheppach from its colouring = there's even a leisurly video if it in action. I have seen other similar kit specified at 7 ton along with some horror problems of failure and lack of aftersales support. The good thing about Axminster is their customer service and support.
> 
> It's all well and good to see the sales videos but it would be nice to have actual real usage feedback.
> 
> Misterfish



Quite a few small agricultural firms make them - they're not much more than a sturdy frame, and oil pump, a two way ram, and some hydraulic "wiring".

BugBear


----------



## stevebuk (12 Oct 2010)

you will probably get some advice from Nick Arnull shortly saying " dont put your finger in it while the wife's working it".

hope your better Nick.. :lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (12 Oct 2010)

One of the most efficient I've seen and easiest to 'scrap-heap-challenge' is the 'unicorn'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTy6xowq ... re=related


----------



## EddieJ (12 Oct 2010)

I cracked a bone in my wrist some four years ago and it's never healed probably which in turn lead me to buy an electric hydraulic logsplitter.

I bought a model which looks the same as the one below.







I currently have in store approx 600 cube of oak, all of which has been split with the above.
If I was going to say anything negative about it, it would be the safety feature of needing two hands to operate it. One for the motor and one for te hydraulics.
One major problem that I did have, which may or may not have been my fault, was that the motor sits below and is suspended on a stupidly small casting which houses the pump. I cracked this housing and sprayed oil everywhere. It must be quite a common problem as the supplier didn't even need to look for a part number to sort the replacement.

I would also add that, if being a numpty you could wreck one in minutes. As with any piece of machinery, it needs to be treated with respect and you need to listen to the noise that the motor and hydraulics are making while splitting logs, as this could be the difference between bending a ram or not. People generally have no clue of what can or can't be achieved, and trying to split a log with a chuffing great knot in, just isn't going to happen.

As a solo machine, they are productive but perhaps a little slow, but get two of you on the splitting, and you can split and stack as fast as you like.

If I was to upgrade to a different version, I would probably go down the Sheppach route.






If you are ever near T/Wells you would be more than welcome to try mine. I still have 343 cube to split!


----------



## dickm (12 Oct 2010)

Dunno your age, MrFish, but as a pensioner with a woodstove, my reasoning is that I'm a lot more likely to wreck my back lifting that slightly-too-heavy log onto a log splitter than swinging a splitting axe at it on the ground.


----------



## tekno.mage (13 Oct 2010)

We use a small electric powered hydraulic log splitter to deal with any logs too difficult for the axe (ie twisted crotch pieces & forks). It's not something I would ever have bought, but it arrived as a present from a friend. 

Despite it being quite a small machine, made in China (sorry, I can't remember which make offhand) and bought on "special offer" at a knock down price, it is surprisingly effective, quiet running, and has been reliably splitting "difficult" firewood for us for the last three years.

Ours is a low floor standing model - which I would recommend. It's fairly easy to roll even a large log (about 18" in diameter and the same in length) across the floor and onto the machine. I don't think I could be bothered to use the waist high type where you have to lift heavy logs up onto them!

The machine itself is very easy & safe to use as the hydraulic ram moves quite slowly and you need to have both hands on the operating levers to make it work so no risk of fingers getting where they shouldn't, or of feet being in the way of split wood falling from the machine.

There is also a non-powered alternative type of log-splitter available. I saw one being demonstrated at the St Asaph's Woodfest a couple of years back. This type works on the principal of a large lever which lifts up a very heavy wedge then drops it down onto an upright log beneath. It worked very well on straight-grained logs that would stand upright under the wedge and required very little effort to use - the demonstrator was encouraging passing small children to operate it - which they were able to do and thoroughly enjoyed!


----------



## misterfish (14 Oct 2010)

Thanks. It looks like one of the electric/hydraulic machines is the way to go for us. Having read elsewhere of the problems others have had with aftersales support from other suppliers we'll probably buy from Axminster. We had originally thought that the stand would be useful but the manoeuvreing/lifting of heavy logs was something we hadn't thought about. It may make sense to use it at low level to split bigger heavy logs and then on a stand for smaller lighter stuff.

Misterfish


----------



## chris_d (17 Oct 2010)

Hi MF,

I've got the larger ALKO electro-hydraulic splitter shown here:

http://www.alkogarden.co.uk/product/al-ko-khs-5200l-wood-splitter.aspx

which was a present from my father. We run our wood burning stove 24-7 from October to March so go through an enormous amount of logs. I periodically spend a Saturday happily splitting a few cords. However, I'm young (stupid) and fit which is a pre-requisite to be productive with these splitters as you invariably handle the logs more and have to expend more energy raising them to about waist height. It is easier than an axe but you have to work for longer to get the same throughput. The two handed operation is a complete PITA when working alone!

I don't recommend using them indoors as the speed at which stressed logs can fly off the wedge can seriously damage most artefacts. Worth keeping away from cars, windows and pets for the same reason.

I've damaged my splitter on three occasions:
- an oddly shaped log twisted and bent the frame which ALKO replaced FOC;
- two hydraulic switch failures, the first replaced FOC under warranty by a kind local ALKO dealership, the second at a cost of £30 as the two year warranty had expired.

As already advised, knowing the limitations of these types of machines is important to avoid the damage I experienced but my second hydraulic switch failure was very surprising as it didn't give out the tell-tale whine of struggling to cope with the density of the log!

If I were to buy another one, I'd go for a low slung type to save lifting logs and try to find one without the two handed operation but I think that is an EU directive. I'd also like more power for splitting awkward oak logs.

HTH,
C


----------



## EddieJ (17 Oct 2010)

Chris, I now tend to use my splitter facing into a corner to avoid the problem of the logs firing off in any direction.
It works well and saves a lot of walking!  

I'm also glad that I'm not the only one to find the two handed use a pain.

Another hint worth bearing in mind, is to have blocks of wood or logs handy to put behind the ram to avoid using the full ram stroke.


----------



## misterfish (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.

I've ordered one from Axminster so hopefully it'll be delivered in the next day or two. It looks the same as the Scheppach and as the feedback was positive and Axminster have good customer service reputation it seemed a sensible choice.

Misterfish


----------



## EddieJ (27 Oct 2010)

Has it arrived yet?  

After bringing home yet another load of firewood from work today, I decided that I would work out just how much that I now have in stock. 
I couldn't beleive that it came to approx 57 cubic metres!! :shock:


----------



## misterfish (27 Oct 2010)

Yes. It has coped with everything we've tried except for two knotty/branchy
bits. Ive been cutting the logs to length and we've then spit them. Although only supposed to cope with logs upto 250mm diameter it hasn't struggled so far with anything we've tried. We've mainly been splitting chestnut, ash and black poplar.

We've no regrets about our purchase.

Misterfish


----------



## LuptonM (28 Oct 2010)

U don't need a log splitter just get one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e64Ify5 ... re=related


----------



## john bossley (28 Oct 2010)

hi, that super log splitter would cost a lot in methanol to run, probably cheaper to buy logs ready cut :lol: :lol: :lol: , jb.


----------



## EddieJ (7 May 2011)

How is the logsplitter performing Misterfish?

Mine has now cracked a second motor mount housing, which isn't good as it sprays hydraulic oil everywhere. Not a good design to use a very thin casting as a load bearing point.  

Thankfully, I still managed to split this lot first though.


----------



## misterfish (8 May 2011)

So far so good. We've still only had a couple of logs so far that are so dense and knotty that the machine struggles - all we've done is put them to one side. when we use it we just listen to the note it makes and stop if it seems to be struggling. Usually SWMBO and I work together one splitting and the other moving the logs around - we swap roles every so often.

We have no regrets (so far) with our purchase and the fact that either of us can use it without problem makes a difference.

Misterfish


----------



## EddieJ (11 Dec 2011)

Time to re kindle this thread!



I kind of had a result a month or so ago. I sold the hydraulic log splitter that I have been using approx the last four years or so. 

I bought it in the first place because my wrist injury wouldn't heal, and using a splitting maul was making the fracture worse. It performed reasonably okay, although it wasn't all that fast. The main draw back was that the motor was bolted underneath to the hydraulic pump housing, which then became load bearing. I cracked the housing twice because of this poor design feature. 






I sold it for £114.00 on Ebay, which wasn't much less than I paid for it new.

My wrist still isn't right, and my remaining joints are also well screwed up, so I still can't use a splitting maul, but I still have constant need to split logs.

With this in mind, I have bought myself this.






A Scheppach OXT500 1500W Log Splitter. The best is that after Screwfix gave me a vast discount, and taking the sale of the old splitter including Ebay fees into account, this one has only cost me £100.00

The difference between the two machines is incredible. The Sheppach is in a completely league, and the best bit for me is the double spring loaded ram return. It's really fast to use, and the power is quite amazing. I'd rate the machine a straight ten out of ten.

I now to make one of these to fit it.






The Scheppach's first test.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Dec 2011)

EddieJ":1k8nxauc said:


> The Scheppach's first test.



Love the wooden Christmas pud 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Terryjb (12 Dec 2011)

I got a Titan-Pro 6ton electric a couple of winters ago. Its given me good service. 

I would recommend that whatever you go for you should get a stand with it to get it to a reasonable working height.


----------

